# Steps to move from 2.6.12 to 2.6.13

## Ravilj

I have forgotten what needs to be done when uprading the kernel from 2.6.x to 2.6.x+1.

What packages need to be re-emerged with the new kernel and what other things need to be set?

I am sure there was a doc with all the neccessary info but I can seem to find it unfortunately. I have compiled the new kernel just need to know what to do about the packages etc.

----------

## Dlareh

what do you have compiled as modules?

in general making sure /usr/src/linux points to your new kernel, re-emerging things like nvidia kernel and other driver modules, make modules_install, copying the bzImage to a new filename in /boot, and editing grub.conf should be enough

----------

## bob_111

Well since 2.6.13 has dropped devfs support you will have to move to udev if you haven't allready done so. And like the poster above me said, you will need to re-emerge anything that installs itself into your kernel as a module.

- bob_111

----------

## Dlareh

yes 2.6.13 requires udev, and simply emerging the sources should pull udev in as a dependency if you don't already have it

----------

## Stolz

 *Ravilj wrote:*   

> I have forgotten what needs to be done when uprading the kernel from 2.6.x to 2.6.x+1.
> 
> What packages need to be re-emerged with the new kernel and what other things need to be set?
> 
> I am sure there was a doc with all the neccessary info but I can seem to find it unfortunately. I have compiled the new kernel just need to know what to do about the packages etc.

 

Thats what I use to do:

```
# cp /usr/scr/linux/.config .

# USE="symlink" emerge -au gentoo-sources

# mv .config /usr/scr/linux/

# cd /usr/scr/linux/

# make oldconfig

# make && make modules_install
```

Update Grub and reboot with the new kernel and.... here comes the magic  :Smile: 

```
# emerge -av `grep -l /lib/modules /var/db/pkg/*/*/CONTENTS | sed -e 's/\/var\/db\/pkg\//=/' -e 's/\/CONTENTS//'`
```

The last command will rebuild all the packages wich have generated any kind of external kernel modules. :Idea: 

Hope it helps

----------

## swimmer

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Update Grub and reboot with the new kernel and.... here comes the magic 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Hmm - this command wants to re-emerge xorg-x11 - seems quite an overreaction to me  :Wink: 

Greetz

swimmer

----------

## Masta Pete

i think its simplier to use sys-kernel/modules-rebuild to rebuild all modules  :Wink: 

greetings

pete

----------

## swimmer

 *Masta Pete wrote:*   

> i think its simplier to use sys-kernel/modules-rebuild to rebuild all modules 
> 
> greetings
> 
> pete

 

Hmm - interesting tool ... never heard of it  :Wink:  How did you get to know this?

But it has one *BIG* disadvantage: it allows only explicit package-versions - so if the version of let's say nvidia-kernel changes you have to re-populate the DB to garantee that still the most recent packages will be re-emerged ...

Greetz

swimmer

----------

## Masta Pete

i have heard of it in a german linux forum(www.linuxforen.de). i think the *BIG* disadvantage is not soo big cause i update the modules with emerge -u --deep world and not when i change my kernel(normally). with modules-rebuild list, it shows what packages are requiered for the installed modules, so its much easier to reemerge them by hand  :Wink: 

greatings

pete

----------

## swimmer

 *Masta Pete wrote:*   

> i have heard of it in a german linux forum(www.linuxforen.de). i think the *BIG* disadvantage is not soo big cause i update the modules with emerge -u --deep world and not when i change my kernel(normally). with modules-rebuild list, it shows what packages are requiered for the installed modules, so its much easier to reemerge them by hand 
> 
> greatings
> 
> pete

 

True true ... I use for that purposes my own script which is not picky about versions  :Wink: 

```
#!/bin/sh

AUTOCLEAN="NO" emerge nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel submount splashutils shfs alsa-driver cisco-vpnclient-3des -v

eselect opengl set nvidia
```

Does it's job very good  :Smile: 

But still you can use module-rebuild to check whether you have all necessary modules listed or not ...

Greetz

swimmer

----------

## Ravilj

Great, I am up and running. Didnt actually need to recompile any packages in the end. It is on my notebook, the only problem I had was choosing the right driver for my graphics (855GM). 

Yup been using udev for ages now so that wasnt any worry.

----------

## Gentree

Just for anyone following this, I would shy away form any tool, script or other magic solutions here.

This is really the kind of situation that you really need to know _exactly_ what you have done and why.

If you have something like the external nvidia drivers or alsa built outside the kernel you presumable know cos you did it. So that needs rebuilding.

Any tools or scripts are quite likely to pull in updates and potentially cause big headaches because you won't even know where to start looking when things fall apart.

eg I found this thread because I was thinking  of updating udev from 058 to 068, and I am glad I checked because a lot of ppl seem to be having cdrw and other probs.

I dont want this kind of thing to look like is was due a kernel change and spend days digging in the wrong place.

Hope the advice is useful.

 :Cool: 

----------

## Dlareh

 *Gentree wrote:*   

> Just for anyone following this, I would shy away form any tool, script or other magic solutions here.

 

I would not.  These methods have a lot of merit.

Just because you are not comfortable or simply do not understand the various one-liners described here does not mean others should shy away from them.

----------

## Gentree

If you read my post , I did not say what anyone _should_ do . I said what I would do and why . 

I dont see anything in your post that contradicts the reasons I said. If one understands all the hyroglyphics of the scripts or knows what the tools do you probably dont need to use them anyway. If not it's a risky option, for the reasons given.

You are obviously a  script guru and a very inteligent person if you can read and understand 

```
# emerge -av `grep -l /lib/modules /var/db/pkg/*/*/CONTENTS | sed -e 's/\/var\/db\/pkg\//=/' -e 's/\/CONTENTS//'`
```

 , now try reading what I posted in plain english and see if you can decrypt the "hidden" message.

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Dlareh

 *Gentree wrote:*   

> I dont see anything in your post that contradicts the reasons I said. If one understands all the hyroglyphics of the scripts or knows what the tools do you probably dont need to use them anyway.

 

Not true.  I understand them, and I use them.  They are effective methods for deciding which modules to re-emerge.

 *Quote:*   

> If not it's a risky option, for the reasons given.

 

I'm telling you, I understand these scripts, and they are not risky.

 *Quote:*   

> You are obviously a  script guru and a very inteligent person if you can read and understand 
> 
> ```
> # emerge -av `grep -l /lib/modules /var/db/pkg/*/*/CONTENTS | sed -e 's/\/var\/db\/pkg\//=/' -e 's/\/CONTENTS//'`
> ```
> ...

 

Understanding is not required to use them. Do you understand everything in /usr/bin/emerge ?

----------

## Gentree

 *Quote:*   

> Understanding is not required to use them. Do you understand everything in /usr/bin/emerge ?

 

No , but emerge is supplied and maintained by gentoo devs so it is hardly the same situation as a "tip" picked up on a forum.

 *Quote:*   

> Understanding is not required to use them.

 

That's exacty my point and why I think caution is a good idea.

If you are happy that the script does what you need , whether you understand it not , that's fine. I'm not telling anybody what to do.

 :Cool: 

----------

## dsd

 *swimmer wrote:*   

> But it has one *BIG* disadvantage: it allows only explicit package-versions - so if the version of let's say nvidia-kernel changes you have to re-populate the DB to garantee that still the most recent packages will be re-emerged ...

 

thats not entirely true. the database is maintained by portage itself. if the version of nvidia-kernel changes, it will get pulled in on your world updates, and the database will be automatically updated to reference the latest version.

----------

## Gentree

 *Quote:*   

>  it allows only explicit package-versions

 

Indeed , I thought that it was one of the better features of this script that it rebuild the existing package specifically.

If you just need to relink certain packages to the new kernel that is a completely separte task to system updates and that is as it should be.

 :Cool: 

----------

## swimmer

 *dsd wrote:*   

>  *swimmer wrote:*   But it has one *BIG* disadvantage: it allows only explicit package-versions - so if the version of let's say nvidia-kernel changes you have to re-populate the DB to garantee that still the most recent packages will be re-emerged ... 
> 
> thats not entirely true. the database is maintained by portage itself. if the version of nvidia-kernel changes, it will get pulled in on your world updates, and the database will be automatically updated to reference the latest version.

 

Ah ok - this is good to know ... I was not sure about this. So I will have another look on this tool  :Wink: 

Thanks for your explanation and all your excellent work you 're doing for us!

greetz

swimmer

----------

